# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Androcur

## medyczka

brak opinii, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją recenzję !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłby mi ktoś wstanie załatwić lek androcur?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli ktoś ma możliwość załatwienia leku proszę podać maila odezwę się.

----------

